# Korrelationsanalyse in Excel



## Discman (11. März 2005)

Hallo Leute,

eine Freundin von mir studiert gerade und hat Übungsdatein in Excel bekommen, angeblich
ohne große Erklärungen und hat mich angerufen ich soll ihr das erklären, das Problem bei der ganzen Sache ist eher das ich von der Mathematik keinen Plan habe bzw. nicht alles weiss aber vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch so ähnliche Beispiele rechnen können oder kann mir sagen wo ich dazu Anleitungen bekomme.

Also es geht um Korrelations- und Regressionsbeispiele

Angabe von dem ersten Beispiel ist:

Im Jahre 2001 wurden von einer Gruppe von Studierenden die Körpergröße und die Körpermasse ("Gewicht") erfaßt.

Aufgabenstellung :
1. Zeichne das Streudiagramm (Scatterplot) der Punktwolke.
2. Untersuche, ob ein gleichsinniger oder gegensinniger Zusammenhang zwischen den beiden Merkmalen besteht.
3. Berechnen Sie den Pearson´schen Korrelationskoeffizienten und trage den Wert in das Streudiagramm ein.

Dazu kriegt man eine sehr lange Tabelle eben mit den Daten der Körpergröße im Zusammenhang mit der Körpermasse 

Student Nr.	Körpergröße (cm)	                  Körpermasse (kg)


Das Streudiagramm ist kein Problem ich mach einfach eine Auswahl von der Körpergröße und der Körpermasse und wähle als Diagrammtyp ein Streudiagramm, dadurch entsteht dann diese "Punktwolke", das geht ja noch, die Berechnung des Korrelationskoeffizienten ist auch keine große Sache weil es ja in Excel eine Berechnung gibt "KORREL". Mein Problem ist der Punkt 2 wo ich überhaupt keine Ahnung habe, wie das funktionieren soll und beim Punkt 3 verstehe ich nicht wie ich den Korrelationskoeffizienten (r) ins Streudiagramm eintrage (bei mir ist r = ~ 0,70).

Vielleicht kennt wer eine gute Seite zu diesem Mathematikbereich wo das ganze auch in Excel beschrieben wird, weil ich habe keine Lösung zu den Beispielen sonst könnte ich mir das so irgendwie zusammenreimen und ich schaff schon das erste Beispiel nicht und es sind insgesamt 6   

Danke schonmal!

lg disc


----------



## Leola13 (11. März 2005)

Hai,

2. gleichsinnig / gegensinnig  : proportional / umgekehrt proportional

soll heissen : bei großem X auch grosses Y, dann gleichsinnig 

3. Der Pearsonsche Ko....  
    Ich verstehe darunter, dass du entweder eine Regressionsgerdae in das Streudiagramm legen sollst, oder anhand des Koeffizienten dein Streudiagramm in die entsprechenden 4 Quadranten aufteilen sollst.

Schau mal hier  oder hier .

Hermit den anderen Fragen.    (Grosskotz)

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Discman (11. März 2005)

Hey, vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort, werde mir mal die 2 Seiten zur Brust nehmen, bei der 3. Aufgabenstellung bin ich mir auch nicht sicher, ich glaube aber nicht das es die Regressionsgerade ist...ich werde das mal an meine Bekannte weiterleiten vielleicht hilft es ihr weiterzukommen, wenn wir mal das erste Beispiel einigermaßen fertig haben werde ich sicherlich noch weiter Probleme mit den nächsten Übungen bekommen   

Also danke erstmal!

lg disc


----------

